# '65 GTO Inner Fender Splash Shield Installation?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I need some advice and hopefully pictures of correctly installed inner fender splash shields for my '65 GTO. I recently purchased a new set, with staples from NPD. The original ones were not on the car so I do not have a good reference point for installing the new ones. (These are rubber components that cover the A-Arms under the hood.). I would appreciate any advice and pictures that would help me with this installation. Since the new ones are much wider than the opening, I presume they'll have to be trimmed to fit.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I installed these on my '67 and yes they are trim to fit the stamped contour.
Trim them then put blue painter's tape on the edge, hold them in place and punch the original holes through the metal to mark them with a pin.
Punch them out on the marks with a hole punch or heated icepick then remove the tape then push the staples in and bend the tabs outward.
You can do it by yourself but it is a lot easier with 2 people.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Sounds good! Do you have any pictures from under the hood you could send me? My email is: [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, no pics and I am not sure I installed them correctly I couldn't find any pics on the web so I just did it.
I put the rubber on the tire side, the first staples I bent inward like a stapler but they didn't hold very well so I removed them and bent the next ones outward.

I ran the staples in from the engine side and bent them on the rubber side.
Most of this stuff doesn't come with instructions and if the pieces are missing on your car you just have to figure it out.
I have a leather punching tool and used the smallest punch on the wheel, I am sure the factory had a HD air unit that stapled them through the metal and the rubber.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

GoatRoper followed the same procedure I used to install on my '70 GTO. I did not have to punch holes as they were already there.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Found some nice Pictures posted by PontiacJim, thanks...


----------

